# Greatcoat Orc figures from Kromlech.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kromlech have posted a preview of some upcoming Greatcoat Orc figures.




> After a month of silence we return with something special. Let me show you first pics of our upcoming orcs in greatcoats.
> 
> There are four different bodies in the first set. But it’s not a whole story. Rather soon we will release arms and heads matching greatcoated bodies and a lot of weaponry to accompany them.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice find.

Now to find and excuse to get them.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

they look like they could be perfect for either kommandos or burna boyz personally


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Look very similar to the mircoarts studio ones, still cool!  

(heads not supplied)










I used these on my flash gitz


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah i reckon i'll use them for Nobz help make them stand out, especially with the ork officer heads.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely a cool looking upgrade kit! Little to neat and orderly for my personal view of the orks, but they are nicely done all the same.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i rekon, if you use the kromlech bodies for nobs and the microart bodies for standard orks, you could have quite an impressive russian theme'd ork army.

so damn tempting! XD


----------

